# Best Eyeliner



## Naemi (Aug 8, 2007)

Can someone please recommend the best non-smudge eyeliner? I've used several brands of liquid liner and they still smudge halfway through the day and pencil liners are the worse.


----------



## PorcelainPirate (Aug 8, 2007)

I find that liquid liner tends to crack rather than smudge. I use one by Bourjois, can't remember the name, and I've had no problems since I started using it. Their kohl pencils are also fantastic. I've also heard very good things about Barry M's liqid liner, but i haven't had the pleasure of trying it for myself yet.

Hope I was some help. x


----------



## Ashley (Aug 8, 2007)

There are quite a few threads on this.

Definitely try a gel liner.


----------



## makeup_nerd (Aug 8, 2007)

I usually never use drugstore product, but I stumbled on this one desperate night (friday night and couldn't find my MAC powerpoint). I bought the REVLON Colorstay eyeliner and LOVE IT!! I just lasts forever and never moves; no smudging, no nothing. And I have those "barely there" eyelids which makes all eyeliner smudge, but this one passed the test. I would strongly recommend it.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Aug 8, 2007)

Usually my MAC fluidlines (gel based) stay put all throughout the day w/o any problems at all. I also like MAC's felt tip liquid liner in boot black.


----------



## badbadgirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On pencil.


----------



## SalJ (Aug 8, 2007)

Fluidlines are my favourite, now I've got the hang of it!!






Laura Mercier's cake eyeliners are also very good and don't crack or crease.


----------



## Lexa (Aug 8, 2007)

*I would definitely recommend MAC Fluidline and Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Pencil.*

*I've been using the Urban Decay liner for a while now and as far as pencil liners go it definitely has the best staying power of all the liners I've used such as Rimmel, Bourjois, L'Oreal, Maybelline etc. *

*I'm fairly new to MAC and only recently purchased Fluidline after reading all the positive reviews and so far I'm impressed. It took me a little while to get the hang of applying it but the results were definitely worth all the hassle.*

*xxx*


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Naemi and welcome to MuT!

The topic you're asking about (best eyeliners) has actually been discussed several times here on MuT. Obviously, with so many posts you may miss a thread that is similar to yours, that's why we have a great tool here at MakeupTalk: The Search Button!

On top of helping to avoid duplicate threads, using the search button often gets you the answers to your questions alot quicker than waiting for someone to reply.

To locate the search button, take a peek at the right hand corner of your screen, it's almost directly under the private messaged link.

When searching, I always find it best to do an advanced search, it narrows my results considerably. Also, I find that choosing "Search Titles Only" and then selecting an appropriate forum from the list provided gives me the very best results.

For instance, I just used the term "best eyeliner" as a keyword, selected "Search Titles Only" and the "makeup talk" forum, and came up with these results:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...oof-61015.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ner-58370.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ner-52674.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ner-51937.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...put-28554.html

I hope this was helpful!


----------

